# New Outback 23rs



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Well,we picked up our new 23RS yesterday from the dealer. Overall I'd say it went well. Started out a little shaky but ended ok.

We put the initial order in at the Florida RV Supershow two weeks ago. Rep we spoke to was in dealers JAX location. I live in Tampa Bay area and did not want to drive 4 hours each way for delivery so arranged to have it delivered at the dealers Tampa Bay location. That part was fine and made sense.

We were supposed to pick the TT up this past Friday 2/3/06. Thanks to Mother Nature we had 15" of rain and a lot of street flooding. Just could not get down there for the pick up. The dealer was ok with this and we set it up for Monday 2/6 since Saturday was supposed to be bad weather as well.

Got to the dealer ay 10:30 am. and had to cool my heels for about an hour. It's not that they were busy because they weren't. It was clearly because my sales rep was out of Jacksonville and not the dealer's Tampa Bay location. Commission talks-but maybe the customer walks!! I was patient for an hour then went to the sales manager and asked what was up? He said he'd check on it. 10 minutes later I was ready to ask for my deposit back. REALLY did not want to walk but he knew I was ready. Lo and behold the service manager appears for my PDI. This guy was very knowledgeable and the PDI went well. The 23RS was hooked to shore power so I got a chance to check out all the functions. The end turned out just fine and we took possession of our 23RS. It's too bad it had to start off the way it did but all's well that ends well. I won't mention the name of the dealer but if anyone on the board is from Fl you should be able to figure it out. I really wasn't buying the dealer-I was buying Outback.

There sure is a lot of little things to learn. I'll be needing help shortly. We're very happy at this point. Oh, and had the Prodigy B/C and Equalizer hitch installed as well.

Rayman


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear that you have your TT now
Beside the weather and the hour wait, it sounds like everything went well









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Glad to hear the end was good. I would at least call the original salesman and b..ch to him. If nothing else, you ll feel better for telling him you were not happy with the way you were treated.

Lots of Luck

John


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT, kick back bring it out, show it off and relax at a camp site and all will be well in the world around you


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

nynethead said:


> Congrats on the new TT, kick back bring it out, show it off and relax at a camp site and all will be well in the world around you
> [snapback]79209[/snapback]​


I'm really ok with everything now. I wasn't a butt-hole about anything just stated my case. I got my Outback and I'm happy. I may be needing these people over the next year so no need to burn any bridges. Like I said initially-we're happy and that's all that matters. Ready to take her out for a spin and kick back.

Rayman


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

rayman,

Congrats on becoming a new Outback owner.









Sorry your pick-up was a little less than desirable, but hey, you're outta there and got the TT! WooHoo!!

Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Glad everything worked out and you have your Outback now









Ours was similar but we bought from the dealer we picked up from. I think they wanted us to stroll around the shop and find and buy all those extras we need for the TT while we waited.

Bill.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Congrats on the 23RS. You will love it. We love ours!

A note on the 23Rs and Equalizer combo.... I spent all last summer trying to tune that thing in for my 1500 Z71, but never got it done... it was either rocking constantly or had so much weight on the front end the steering wheel was turned constantly (dealership tried 3 times and me several...). I'm not sure if it was the TV or the combination, but I'm hoping my new truck will tune in better. Just wanted to give you a heads up.

Enjoy the new camper!


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the new Outback hope you have a great maiden voyage real soon!

sunny

Dallas


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

Welcome to the ranks of the 23rs's. We love ours, I'm sure you will love yours and the wealth of info to be had on this site.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad the PDI went well for you.









Not sure if you've seen this advise before, so here goes. You should really consider your first camping trip to be in your front/back yard. You'll be able to work out all the kinks and "wish I had" while at home.

Enjoy the new Outback!!!


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Glad the PDI went well for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the plan for this Friday night. That is good advice and we will take it.

Rayman


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

wicandthing said:


> Congrats on the 23RS. You will love it. We love ours!
> 
> A note on the 23Rs and Equalizer combo.... I spent all last summer trying to tune that thing in for my 1500 Z71, but never got it done... it was either rocking constantly or had so much weight on the front end the steering wheel was turned constantly (dealership tried 3 times and me several...). I'm not sure if it was the TV or the combination, but I'm hoping my new truck will tune in better. Just wanted to give you a heads up.
> 
> ...


So far I've not had any problem in that regard with the Tundra. I've towed good sized boats for a while so I'm not new to towing







. Thanks for the heads-up. I'll watch for any problems.

Rayman


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

mjs518 said:


> Welcome to the ranks of the 23rs's. We love ours, I'm sure you will love yours and the wealth of info to be had on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Since you are the owner of a 23rs I have to ask: How do you make the queen beds w/o nearly knocking yourself out? Boy, that is a REAL challenge. We've got a fitted sheets for the bottom and even that's hard getting on. Any ideas.I'm for leaving the bed unmade but DW disagrees. It's camping isn't it? Appreciate any advice to this small problem.

Rayman


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

Rayman, after having the same trouble with the sheets we decided to go with the "yes we are camping" philosophy. We all sleep in or on our sleeping bags. 
It's much easier to just straighten out the sleeping bag in the morning


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rayman,

We also do the sleeping bag thing. We have a queen size bag we bought from either L.L. Bean or Eddie Bauer (I think it was L.L. Bean), that works great in the queen slide. It's a sleeping bag, but it even has it's own fitted sheets. Very comfy and cozy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

To make making the bed a little easier , you can get water bed sheets. They have the bottom fitted sheet and the top sheet sewn together at the bottom. The better alternative is to get reg sheets and sew them together yourself. Your feet never come out from under the sheets and it is easier to make.

John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> To make making the bed a little easier , you can get water bed sheets. They have the bottom fitted sheet and the top sheet sewn together at the bottom. The better alternative is to get reg sheets and sew them together yourself. Your feet never come out from under the sheets and it is easier to make.
> 
> John
> [snapback]79744[/snapback]​


WHOSE feet never come out from under the sheets?


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new trailer!







You'll like the 23. We were deciding between the 21 and 23 and happened upon a good deal on a used 21....

Enjoy!


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Welcome Rayman!

Sounds like you've got quite a nice Outback there! Yep, that "short queen" slideout bed can be a pain to make up! We finally broke down and bought the custom sheets from Camping World, and that helped a lot. The bottom sheet is fitted on all four corners, and the top sheet is fitted at the bottom, so that keeps it from sliding around. We bought the higher quality ones (about $80 if I remember right), and they sure feel luxurious! Then I bought a 2" thick memory foam mattress pad and cover to upgrade the comfort of the stock mattress. We packed up the comforter that came with the camper because it was so slippery it ended up on the floor halfway through the night. We replaced it with a setup that you would typically use at home, and we're very comfortable.

You obviously had done your homework to start out with a Prodigy and WD hitch setup. They sure made a difference in the way our 21RS pulls!


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey, Tidefan, same story for us. We wanted a 23rs but found a super deal on a "gently used" 21rs. It's great for now! But I still think about having my own bedroom and not crawling up in the slide







.


----------

